# internet explorer 8....no java runtime enviorment?



## fastforded (Jul 5, 2009)

i try to open the following link with ie8:

http://housecall65.trendmicro.com/ 

run house call....

opens window saying i need java runtime enviorment installed on pc.

little icon at bottom of pc says" java " and installed today from 

http://www.java.com/en/download/inc/windows_upgrade_ie.jsp

actually, think it was update. (build 1.6.0_14-b08

"java support is disabled on your system or no java runtime envior. is installed" 
"please enabe or install a java runtime envior 1.4 or higher?

then i get error message that java is not permitted on ie8 and i need to charge that???

really messed up ie8 platform...any suggestions? appreciated, happy 4th........


----------



## fastforded (Jul 5, 2009)

fastforded said:


> i try to open the following link with ie8:
> 
> http://housecall65.trendmicro.com/
> 
> ...



"java support is disabled on your system or no java runtime envior. is installed" 
"please enabe or install a java runtime envior 1.4 or higher?


----------



## johnb35 (Jul 5, 2009)

Try uninstallling IE 8 then uninstall any and all older versions of java on your system.  Then install the latest version from www.sun.com then reinstall IE version 8.  Sounds like you are running a very old version of java at the moment.  You can check the java icon in control panel for what version you ahve.


----------

